# Textfield im Game ,Problem: while-Schleife



## Donegum (30. Nov 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, nun sollte wenn man zu ersten Mal auf Play 
drückt ein Textfeld (ohne JOptionPane wie es in vielen Spielen gewöhnlich ist
z.B. Terraria) erscheinen, indem der User einen Namen für seinen Player aussuchen
kann. Ich habe aber leider Probleme dies einzubinden, da ein gewöhnliches JTextfield oder
JTextarea durch die while-Schleife des Games zu oft upgedatet bzw. gar nicht angezeigt wird.

Vielleicht bin ich ich nur zu dumm, aber es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir Helfen könnt.


----------



## Androbin (30. Nov 2014)

Naja, eigentlich brauchst du ja lediglich ein Rechteck und einen KeyListener:


```
public class Game extends JComponent implements KeyListener {
    
    public static final Font FONT = new Font( "Times New Roman", Font.PLAIN, 20 );
    
    private String input = "";
    
    public Game() {
         
         addKeyListener( this );
        
    }
         
    @ Override
    public void keyPressed( KeyEvent e ) {
        
        if ( e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_DELETE )
            input = input.substring( 0, input.length() - 1 );
        
    }    
    
    @ Override
    public void keyReleased( KeyEvent e ) { }

    @ Override
    public void keyTyped( KeyEvent e ) {
         
        input += e.getKeyChar();
         
    }

    @ Override
    public void paintComponent() {
         
        g.setColor( Color.LIGHT_GRAY );
        g.fillRect( x, y, width, height );
        
        g.setColor( Color.BLACK );
        g.setFont( FONT );
        g.drawString( input, x, y );
    
    }
    
}
```


----------



## Donegum (30. Nov 2014)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Androbin (30. Nov 2014)

Donegum hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank !!!


Immer wieder gerne!


----------

